# Unique 1936 Hawthorne



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 18, 2022)

This one found me this week…. I know being named Wards Guy you think I have seen them all but this one really called me. Drove from Denver to Laramie Tuesday and this popped up on Facebook in Ft. Collins on my return home. In my years I have seen so many twin bars or “zep” style wanna bee’s. But this one made me dig. I call it my Moto-Sport. The seat nut I guess tells me is was a 36? How unique is this model? I found one pic on Pinterest but that was it. Anyone have any info? All help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance. Fred


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2022)

Snyder built, I don't remember what Wards called it but a Rollfast Motobike or deluxe version V 70, I've had the same Hawthorn hanging in the shed, been looking for a tank for yrs!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you for your response. Who says they ever had a tank? Any article that shows any pics? Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

It is white behind the head badge? OA bath?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

Black with white pins?


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2022)

Who knows if yours had a tank, they came both ways but don’t think I have ever a loose tank for sale!


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2022)

I saw this listed and almost went after it. Good deal. Nice bike.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> Who knows if yours had a tank, they came both ways but don’t think I have ever a loose tank for sale!



Can you show me a picture of the one you have?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

Has HD fork ends


----------



## stezell (Feb 19, 2022)

I've got a black and white one in the shed without a tank and it has a Rollfast badge as well Fred. I'll try to get a picture for you. I know Chris @Robertriley had a blue and white one with the tank for sale a few years ago. 
Sean


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks Sean, I’m looking for a name or model, pic just because I think not very common and wonder what caused the short life. Would love to see a pic of yours and Roberts if one exists with a tank.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Thanks Sean, I’m looking for a name or model, pic just because I think not very common and wonder what caused the short life. Would love to see a pic of yours and Roberts if one exists with a tank.



Sorry “ i think they are not”


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 19, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1573437



But none are Hawthorne correct? What are the 3 models? Love them all!!! And all with tanks!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2022)

Mine is a Hawathorne as well, faded OG paint ( red & white I think ) but not complete and don't know if it ever had a tank.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 24, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1573437



Same bikes?  I don't see that unique seat post nut on any of them.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 24, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Same bikes?  I don't see that unique seat post nut on any of them.



Widely accepted as a 1936 only feature...before and after used the standard through bolt clamp


----------



## Nashman (Feb 24, 2022)

Are these not Rollfast graphics on the 3 bikes pictured? Hawthorne's? Maybe I took a wrong turn at the signpost.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 24, 2022)

I agree, I’m still looking for some photos with that matching seat post. I know that they are similar style to the Rollfast, just looking for some comparison pictures of Hawthorne’s to see how many are out there. Thanks


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 24, 2022)

This is probably no help, but it is the same frame I believe. It should have the seat post collet and it has a Hawthorne badge. Not sure what might have been changed though


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 24, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> This is probably no help, but it is the same frame I believe. It should have the seat post collet and it has a Hawthorne badge. Not sure what might have been changed though
> 
> View attachment 1576916
> 
> View attachment 1576919



Thanks for the pic!


----------



## stezell (Feb 24, 2022)

Fred I haven't forgotten about you, just haven't been able to get things out of the shed.
Sean


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 24, 2022)

stezell said:


> Fred I haven't forgotten about you, just haven't been able to get things out of the shed.
> Sean



No worries Sean, when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 25, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> This is probably no help, but it is the same frame I believe. It should have the seat post collet and it has a Hawthorne badge. Not sure what might have been changed though
> 
> View attachment 1576916
> 
> View attachment 1576919



This is the bike pics I’m looking for. - Hawthorne badged, with the seat post nut. Thanks, what is holding your seat? A rusty sleeve?


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry for such a delay! I looked at it and I have no idea how my seat post is held tight in place. No clamp, no wedge/bolt. Pretty sure hopes and dreams is holding that baby tight.


----------



## MikeVittoriano (Mar 11, 2022)

I could use a lite help if you dont mind. I just acquired a Hawthorne Montgomery Ward bicycle with the serial number A 98536 on it could you possibly place a date on that serial number for me? I would extremely appreciate it and be very thankful


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2022)

@MikeVittoriano, you need to start your own thread with pictures, just serial # do almost nothing as MW sold Hawthorne badged bikes for many years supplied by a few different manufactures. Good Luck


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 12, 2022)

MikeVittoriano said:


> I could use a lite help if you dont mind. I just acquired a Hawthorne Montgomery Ward bicycle with the serial number A 98536 on it could you possibly place a date on that serial number for me? I would extremely appreciate it and be very thankful



Need pictures please! Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 12, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> Sorry for such a delay! I looked at it and I have no idea how my seat post is held tight in place. No clamp, no wedge/bolt. Pretty sure hopes and dreams is holding that baby tight.



Are there threads on the outside that look worn. Can you take a closeup? Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 11, 2022)

Chain on today for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 11, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Are there threads on the outside that look worn. Can you take a closeup? Thanks



In the 1930’s Snyder used the same 5/8” seat post, regardless of the seat post clamps. 
The white frame pictured shows what looks like a wider post-war Snyder 27/32” post (or 13/16” other brand). 
Not sure if there might be an interference preventing the larger post from being inserted lower.


----------

